# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Một chuyến dã ngoại với Zenfone Go

## nguoidoi893

Xin chào tất cả các bạn, nhất là mấy thanh niên nghiện game suốt ngày F.A, trước kia mình cũng thế mà bi giờ đỡ rồi. Thôi không nói lung tung nữa hôm nay mình sẽ chia sẽ với các bạn một chuyến đi chơi nho nhỏ của mình,xem như giải sầu đi. Chuyến đi chỉ có một mình mình thôi nhưng khá thú vị và nó mang lại cho mình nhiều cảm xúc lắm, nếu có thể thì sau khi đọc xong bài viết của mình các bạn hãy xách balo lên và đi thôi đừng chần chờ nữa các thanh niên, cuộc sống ngắn lắm hãy thử những điều mà mình tưởng tượng đi nào.


Lúc đầu mình nói là mình đi một mình nhưng thật sự thì có một người bạn đồng hành nhỏ đấy, vâng đó là chiếc smartphone mang tên Zenfone Go, nó không phải của mình đâu mà là của một cô bạn đấy. Cô ấy không thể đi với mình được nên gởi kèm theo nó để ghi lại một số địa điểm mình đi qua. Thật sự mình rất muốn cám ơn cô ấy bởi vì việc này mang lại cho mình có thêm một số điều cực kì thú vị hơn nữa mà mình sắp chia sẽ với các bạn đây này.


Cho những ai không biết thì mình xin giới thiệu một chút về anh bạn nhỏ này, các bạn muốn tìm hiểu kỹ hơn thì có thể tìm máy bài review trên mạng nhé.
Zenfone Go thực chất là một sản phẩm nâng cấp tại dòng giá rẻ của Asus hiện đã có trên thị trường với giá là 2.99 triệu ( cho là 3tr luôn đi). Nhìn chung là rẻ tiền nên thiết kế nó khá nhạt và đơn giản nhưng dù sao cũng dễ nhìn, sài vỏ nhám bám khá tốt. Con mình đang cầm là màu trắng trông ổn và sạch. Kích thước màn hình 5 ich nhưng các cạnh khá mỏng nên trông nó không gồ ghề cho lắm, cầm vừa tay dù tay mình hơi nhỏ.
Đánh giá của mình về thiết kế là tạm ổn với mức giá thành thấp thì như thế lá được rồi cũng chả ai yêu cầu cao với cái giá này.


Cho những bạn nào chưa biết thì đây là hình ảnh của máy nhé (mình sử dụng hình của một số bạn chứ không phải hình mình chụp)

_Hình ảnh máy trong hộp full box khi vừa cầm về luôn_





_Phụ kiện khá nghèo nàn nhưng dù sao cũng đầy đủ những thứ cần thiết_



_Mặt trước máy_



_Mặt sau máy_
​Cấu hình thì các bạn có thể tham khảo tại bảng tóm tắt của mình dưới đây nhé



_Đây là hình mình chụp lại bằng CPU-Z nhé._
​Với cấu hình này thì bạn tạm thời có thể yên tâm chạy mấy ứng dụng thường hiện nay chơi game trung bình và game nặng có thể chạy ở mức hight.
Với camera 8MP và sự hỗ trợ rất lớn từ các trình ứng dụng của pixel master nên mình đánh giá rất cao khả năng chụp ảnh của em nó, bằng chứng là số lượng ảnh mình chụp ở phía dưới các bạn có thể xem và cho nhận xét (tất cả ảnh mình đều nháy theo cảm hứng chứ không căng chỉnh tìm góc gì hết và trình của mình rất gà nhé)


Điểm xuất phát của mình là Bình Thuận, bởi thời gian khá hạn hẹp nên mình chỉ khám phá ở đồi "6 Búa" nghe nói ngọn đồi này trước kia là căn cứ của quân ta để đặt pháo chống quân Mỹ ở đổi 3 ngọn, là khu vực chiến tranh nên đến thời điểm này nó còn rất nhiều tàn tích bom đạn lại và còn khá hoang sơ với mình. Nói chung thì ở một mình tại nơi này cũng mang lại cảm giác kích thích lắm chứ bộ (giống như lúc mình xem phim the sall trong rạp 3D vậy á).
Mình từ nhà một người quen xuất phát vào tới đây là lúc 5h sáng, từ lúc này mình chính thức bật nguồn máy và cùng Zenfone Go khám phá nơi này.
Tại là rừng nên cây cối khá là khó đi, nhiều lúc mình cần bẽ gãy khá nhiều nhành lá mới đi được, mục tiêu của mình là đỉnh núi nên chút chướng ngại này không làm khó mình đâu (quyết tâm cao lắm)
Lúc đi mình cũng bị kha khá côn trùng tập kích nhưng lúc đây sợ quá không có chụp lại ảnh hơi tiếc nhỉ.
À ở đây mình có chụp lại 2 tấm ảnh ở khu vực này này.



_Tấm này là chụp ở chế độ auto và không chỉnh gì hết ở độ phân giải camera 6.2MP 3328x1872 (16:9), khá đẹp phải không và nhất là nơi này thiếu sáng và mình không bật flash nhé.
_​Nói thêm là camera của máy là 8MP tuy nhiên nó chỉ được đề mặt định là 6.2MP bởi nếu đẩy max kích thước ảnh chỉ còn lại là 4:3 thôi nên chụp ảnh rộng và toàn cảnh tốt nhất bạn nên giữ ở chế độ mặc định thôi.



_Tấm này mình bật chế độ chụp đêm lên, ảnh rất sáng trong điều kiện này như các bạn có thể thấy ảnh vỡ và bị đọng hạt nhiều. Chế độ này chắc chỉ để tham khảo và chụp vui thôi chứ mình không đánh giá cao nó lắm. Chỉ chăng là camera của máy có khả năng bắt sáng tốt nhờ vào lượng điểm sáng trên camera cao thôi mình nhớ không lầm là dòng Zenfone được tăng tới 200% độ nhạy sáng chắc điều này còn ứng dụng trên Zenfone Go._
​Đi thêm một khỏang nữa mình bắt đầu thấy khu vực trồng trọt của người ta, có lẽ là rẫt nhưng cũng khá vắng vẻ mình không biết phải là bị bỏ hoang rồi không nữa



_Mình có chỉnh thử camera lên mức 8MP và chụp tấm này thử, ảnh rất đẹp các điểm tối không bị vỡ và mình có thể thấy rõ những cảnh vật phía xa_



_Đây là một tấm mình bật flash lên chụp nhé ở mức camera 8MP, nói chung là ảnh không được cải thiện nhiều so với khi không bật cho lắm. Riêng cá nhân mình vẫn thích ảnh trong điều kiện thiếu sáng hơn trông nó mờ ảo kích thích hơn.
_​Ngoài lề một chút là khúc này mình cám ơn đèn flash của Zenfone Go cực nhiều luôn. Nhiều khúc cây rậm quá không thấy đường nổi mà mình lại quên mang đèn pin mới đau chứ, cũng may lúc đó nhớ tới cái ứng dụng Flashlight trên máy, thế là bật ngay thôi. Phải công nhận dù chỉ sử dụng đèn đơn bóng nhưng Zenfone Go vẫn đặt độ sáng rất tốt, Khả năng chiếu xa rất hạn chế nhưng mà nếu sử dụng trong khoảng cách 1m thì cực sáng, mình rất ấn tượng với điểm này và đèn cũng không hao pin nhiều mình sử dụng tầm hơn 20 phút mà chỉ tốn 5% pin thôi.


Đi hết khoảng đồi thì mình qua một cánh đồng giao thời ngăn cách, có thể xem như đây là một bán thung lũng cũng được bởi nó khá lớn phạm vi vược ra khỏi chu vi của đồi 6 búa luôn.
Mình có nghỉ chân tại đây một khoảng thời gian nên bắt được một số khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ, mà nhất là cảnh mặt trời mọc lên cánh đồng tuyệt đỉnh luôn.


Mình chụp rất nhiều ảnh ở góc này. Chẳng hạn như:



_Tấm này là khoảng gần 6h sáng mình chụp ở chế độ auto, điểm thích là mình cảm giác được màu sắc của bầu trời rất thật, do cảnh vật phía dưới hơi tối do thiếu sáng nhưng cũng vì thế mà mình cảm giác bức ảnh huyền bí hơn_



_Cũng là góc đó nhưng mình thử bật chế độ chụp đêm, ánh sáng được cải thiện rất nhiều nhưng bầu trời bị chói gần như biến mất._



_Lại là chế độ auto chụp mặt trời ở một góc khác lúc này mặt trời đã nhô lên hơi cao nên màu hồng ráng đỏ của mây đã biến mất._



_Lúc này là trời đã sáng hoàn toàn nhưng mặt trời vẫn bị khuất, cũng phải chấp nhận thôi bởi mình ở quá thấp so với 2 ngọn đồi 2 bên._
​Một phát hiện khá lý thú là sau khi đi một đoạn mình phát hiện một dòng suối nho nhỏ. Mình đoán là mạch nước ngầm bởi nơi đầu nguồn rất cạn hơn nữa bị cây phủ nhiều lắm. Nước suối không trong lắm và mình cũng không dám lội xuống vì sợ có con gì không hay (mình sợ đĩa lắm).



_Đây là gần nguồn của con suối nek, một cây gì đấy mà mình không biết tên nhưng dáng khá đẹp, không biết tại sao không ai đào về làm kiểng hết._



_Một cách chụp khác nữa nè, mình yêu bức nảnh này nhất nhé có cơ hội mình sẽ quay lại đây nữa hi vọng cái cây vẫn tươi tốt._



_Khu vực chảy siết của suối, nước cực kì mạnh luôn mình có quăng một số thanh gỡ xuống mà bị hút thẳng xuống, đảm bảo nơi đây sâu ít nhất cũng phải 2m và có xoáy mạnh. À ở đây mình cũng phát hiện ra là khả năng bắt ảnh của Zenfone Go rất nhanh, như các bạn thấy trên hình mình chụp là dòng nước đang rất chảy siết nhưng hình hoàn toàn không bị mờ đi nhé các khu vực chuyển động vẫn rõ và nét. Lưu ý ở đây mình hoàn toàn không sử dụng chế độ chụp slow mountion trong pixel master nhé, chỉ là chụp auto thường thôi._
​Chia tay với dòng suối nhỏ mình hối hả chạy lên đồi vì muốn ngắm những bông hoa dại còn tưới tắn trong sương sớm chứ sợ lề mề thì nó sẽ bị héo dần theo cái nóng của mặt trời ban trưa.
​Sau một hồi vất vả thì mình cũng đến được nơi cần đến, thật hạnh phúc cả một khu vực toàn hoa là hoa thôi nhưng với mình nó rất đẹp, mộtpầhn là do công sức rất nhiều mình đã bỏ ra nữa. Tuy chỉ là hoa dại rất nhiều cây có gai nữa cơ nhưng không thể đấu được vẻ đẹp của chúng.



_Có thể gọi đây là một rừng hoa, hoa đẹp thì có gai đây hẳn là câu nói đúng mình đã phải chịu bị gai đâm cho những bức ảnh này nhé._



_Chế độ chụp macro của Zenfone Go mang đến vẻ đẹp hoàn mỹ cho cánh hoa. Nói thêm một chút là kỹ thuật chụp macro rất khó cho những bạn yếu tay (giống mình) tuy nhiên trong Zenfone Go có một chế độ chụp là "Depth of Field" bạn chỉ cần bật nó lên và đè trực tiếp khung zoom vào vật thế mình cần lấy thế là xong, bạn đảm bảo sẽ có một bức ảnh như ý._



_Một bức ảnh khác mình chụp một loài cây không biết tên nè, cũng khá thú vị._



_Lại một rừng hoa đầy gai_



_Khoe sắc_



_Mình thử một góc chụp thấp để tìm thêm cảm hứng, có lẽ đây là hướng đi đúng đắn nhỉ?_



_Mình tìm thấy một chiếc vỏ ốc, đây có lẽ mà một món quà kỷ niệm trong chuyến đi._
​Cuối cùng là tự sướng với vài tấm ảnh kỉ niệm nhỉ?
Tại mình không đủ trình độ tự sướng bằng camera sau nên thôi đành sài camera trước vậy, với độ phân giải 2MP thì ảnh chụp cũng không phải ổn lắm nhưng dù sao cũng ở mức khá. Một số ảnh phía dưới đây (P/S: có lẽ người mẫu đẹp trai nó thế).





_Nháy vài phát cho vui vẻ nào_
​Tới đây dù tâm hồn vẫn còn bay bổng nhưng điện thoại báo đỏ rồi đánh phải rút thôi, thế là với cục pin hơn 2000mAh của Zenfone Go đã hỗ trợ mình chụp chọet full trong vòng hơn 3 tiếng tuyệt vời chứ nhỉ.


*Tổng hợp nào.*
- Một lần nữa mình lại khuyên các "thánh F.A" tranh thủ mà nhấc mông ra ngoài đi, một thế giới cực kì tuyệt vời đang chào đón bạn ngoài kia kìa.
- Hãy tự tìm cho mình một người bạn đồng hành, nếu không đủ kinh phí cứ học theo mình nè đâu phải cứ là máy ảnh đắt tiền mới chụp ảnh được đâu. Các bạn xem với con Zenfone Go giá 3tr mình vẫn tự tin ghi lại những khoảnh khắc vui để tự tạo cho chính bản thân những kỷ niệm đẹp trong mỗi chuyến đi, dù ngắn thôi nhưng đầy ý nghĩa.
- Một smartphone 3tr không quá tuyệt vời nhưng đầy đủ tính năng, đáng để xem xét phải không.

----------

